# Bad feedback



## Miggy513 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi guys, my first post here's my thing I am getting bad feedback daily now that hit my 500 trips, I am at 10 for bad driving alone, not sure why it's happening I clean my car everyday before leaving, I drive normal. I did how ever start driving in downtown L.A. And most of the pax are on their phones and not pay attention to the road, and driving in downtown is a little hard not to be braking and swerving to not hit other crazy drivers, should I send U a email? 

Thanks


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

If 10 people are reporting bad driving, then you're driving bad. Listen to the feedback and think about what you could do differently ..
When I drive downtown I NEVER swerve or break hard .


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Go back to the basics and start applying them to your driving.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I drive a spotless grand cherokee white with black interior.
I wash and vacuum before I drive and clean the windows, I shave shower and wear nice clothes only light smelling air freshener, Crack the windows between trips, drive Very safe 95% 5 star and comment's about being nice and safe driver, I drove one day only 5 trips, days later I had cleanliness, attitude, dangerous driving, even with the new accelerometer report reading great job and giving good numbers, some pax just sux, maybe even mix up rides when rating from emailed receipt.

I just finished laminating a sign for my car which reads

For Rider and Driver safety and to ensure quality, all trips are recorded, to further ensure safety and accuracy in Driver Reports, Uber now uses the GPS, Accelerometers and map program in my device which keeps track of correct routes, speed limits, vehicle speed, location, acceleration, braking, and any sudden menuevers.

Please advise me if any issues or concerns arise during the trip so that I can address them


----------



## Miggy513 (Apr 26, 2016)

uberist said:


> I drive a spotless grand cherokee white with black interior.
> I wash and vacuum before I drive and clean the windows, I shave shower and wear nice clothes only light smelling air freshener, Crack the windows between trips, drive Very safe 95% 5 star and comment's about being nice and safe driver, I drove one day only 5 trips, days later I had cleanliness, attitude, dangerous driving, even with the new accelerometer report reading great job and giving good numbers, some pax just sux, maybe even mix up rides when rating from emailed receipt.
> 
> I just finished laminating a sign for my car which reads
> ...


I did a whole day yesterday on my regular routine and no bad feedback, it's the hipsters in downtown killing my ratings in just a few days, I want to put a sign to let them know to pay attention to the road not their phones...


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I told my wife I was going to start taking one trip a week until i catch one giving a false report then sue them for slander to make an example of them, with three cameras and the motion data from my vehicle it would be easy to prove

Bad report = possible lost income fromcancelled trip by rider due to rating


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you see this thread - maybe that is what the issue is.



afrojoe824 said:


> Here's proof it's stupid!!
> 
> View attachment 48994
> 
> ...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Miggy513 said:


> Hi guys, my first post here's my thing I am getting bad feedback daily now that hit my 500 trips, I am at 10 for bad driving alone, not sure why it's happening I clean my car everyday before leaving, I drive normal. I did how ever start driving in downtown L.A. And most of the pax are on their phones and not pay attention to the road, and driving in downtown is a little hard not to be braking and swerving to not hit other crazy drivers, should I send U a email?
> 
> Thanks


has uber sent you a warning message???


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Miggy513 said:


> Hi guys, my first post here's my thing I am getting bad feedback daily now that hit my 500 trips, I am at 10 for bad driving alone, not sure why it's happening I clean my car everyday before leaving, I drive normal. I did how ever start driving in downtown L.A. And most of the pax are on their phones and not pay attention to the road, and driving in downtown is a little hard not to be braking and swerving to not hit other crazy drivers, should I send U a email?
> 
> Thanks


Pax always complain regardless.Im sure it has nothing to do with your drivingJust do your best and leave the rest.Also leave notes when you rate bad pax


----------



## Miggy513 (Apr 26, 2016)

Everything was erased I guess it was some type of glitch..


----------



## Miggy513 (Apr 26, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Pax always complain regardless.Im sure it has nothing to do with your drivingJust do your best and leave the rest.Also leave notes when you rate bad pax


Thanks for the reply, yes they do complain about everything, that's a good idea about the notes to remember who's who thanks..


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I had a passenger give me a bad report, telling Uber that I was under the influence - for my first ride of the day at 8:30am. Passenger obviously just wanted to get out of paying, but it cost me a days work emailing Uber to get reactivated.


----------



## Miggy513 (Apr 26, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> has uber sent you a warning message???


No..


----------



## Miggy513 (Apr 26, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I had a passenger give me a bad report, telling Uber that I was under the influence - for my first ride of the day at 8:30am. Passenger obviously just wanted to get out of paying, but it cost me a days work emailing Uber to get reactivated.


That sucks, I had a drunk pax this weekend punched my front windshield now it has a big crack, he gave me $400 on the spot...


----------

